# 2004 Giant TCR Comp 1



## MikePiter (Jun 16, 2010)

Will be looking at this 2004 Giant TCR Comp 1 bike, a few hundred miles, everything is stock, comes with Cateye comp and Topeak bag. What do you think the fare price should be?


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/...4&Brand=Giant&Model=TCR+Composite+1&Type=bike

Somewhere less than half MSRP imo. The "upgrades" are of negligible value, and while it's working equipment, 9-speed is at least two generations old - old enough to null the idea of selling upon the Ultegra name. $850-$900 would be as high as I'd personally go. Condition doesn't get past the fact it's 6 years old.


----------

